# buying a van



## billy007 (Aug 28, 2009)

hi is there any places round centeral portugal were you would buy a good second hand van pre transit thats registerd local and what would cost be of a 2000+ van


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

billy007 said:


> hi is there any places round centeral portugal were you would buy a good second hand van pre transit thats registerd local and what would cost be of a 2000+ van


Viaturas Comerciais, Comerciais Usados e Carrinhas Comerciais no Standvirtual


----------

